# Vacuum pump options for wine degassing



## Mr Gas (Dec 15, 2017)

Good evening,

Poured through the forums, lots of good meat here. Looking for opinions on what kind of vacuum pump to acquire for wine degassing for the best results, and return on investment. 
Rotary vane? 1 vs 2 stage?
Diaphragm?
Piston?
perhaps other?
_pros and cons_
Not wanting to break the bank here, but looks like I will have to find it online, as local options are to limited and expensive.
I know there isn't a lot of head space so how much cfm is really needed? 
Are most pump motors continuous duty motors?




Tell me 

Thanks in advance,


----------



## cmason1957 (Dec 15, 2017)

I don't have an answer to all these questions. I just went with the pre packaged allinonewinepump.com. It might be a little bit more expensive than putting together the pieces yourself, but it just works and Steve (@vacuumpumpman) here on these forums will hold your hand anytime you got questions.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 16, 2017)

Mr Gas said:


> Good evening,
> 
> Poured through the forums, lots of good meat here. Looking for opinions on what kind of vacuum pump to acquire for wine degassing for the best results, and return on investment.
> Rotary vane? 1 vs 2 stage?
> ...




You can always PM me and I will get back with you.

Or go to my website - allinonewinepump.com and click under contact and then fill out the form 

I will go over every aspect of each pump design that is out there and find out what u are doing and make a honest suggestion for you. 

Our pumps are piston over a diaphragm = high volume displacement and very good vacuum -22-25 hg - we also designed our pumps to have a thermal overload switch built in to get years of life out of your allinonewinepump


----------



## dralarms (Dec 16, 2017)

vacuumpumpman said:


> You can always PM me and I will get back with you.
> 
> Or go to my website - allinonewinepump.com and click under contact and then fill out the form
> 
> ...



I can attest to that, I tripped my thermal overload yesterday for the first time, only after racking 96 bottles non stop.


----------



## GaDawg (Dec 16, 2017)

The only thing wrong with the allinone wine pump is I didn't get one sooner!


----------



## robert81650 (Dec 16, 2017)

Great item.....could not do without it..................


----------



## Mr Gas (Dec 23, 2017)

This is the first pump, I built a while ago. It will create enough vacuum to degas
a carboy or a bottle, but takes a lot of arm strong. Need to get a real pump.


----------



## jgmann67 (Dec 29, 2017)

Mr Gas said:


> This is the first pump, I built a while ago. It will create enough vacuum to degasView attachment 45474
> a carboy or a bottle, but takes a lot of arm strong. Need to get a real pump.



I had one of those. Traded up to a brake bleeder, then I got an AIO from Santa a couple Christmases ago. Very happy and I never looked back. If you're going to stick with the hobby, I highly recommend one. It makes racking, degassing and bottling a breeze.


----------



## Snowcreek (Dec 29, 2017)

I've been pining for an AIO ever since I discovered them, but haven't been able to afford one as of yet. Still saving my pennies!

One way I've found to do it on the cheap (providing you already have the base unit) is a Foodsaver with the retractable hose. I never used the hose for anything anyway, so I removed their connector off the end and wrapped the very end of the hose with cloth medical tape so that the diameter fit inside the hole in the carboy stopper tightly. I use the accessory function to pull a vacuum on the carboy and let it sit for up to 15 minutes at a time. 

I know that it is in no way as efficient or fool-proof as the AIO, but it is a way of saving my arms and shoulders as well as being a much faster method than hand stirring or using the drill-mounted stirrer. Now, I typically let my wines bulk age and naturally degas, but I still want the AIO for vacuum racking and bottling.


----------



## HarrysHomeBrew (Jan 12, 2018)

I have been making wine for about 10 months. Just joined this site this week. I looked at tons of hand pumps, filters, brake bleeders and motorized pumps. The all in one was popping up everywhere in forums. Nothing but good stuff to say about them. I messaged the company and he emailed me back with in a couple hours asking if he could call me. I replied back you can call me anytime but it was New Year's Eve and I told him to enjoy the holidays with his family. He called and said he was enjoying his time with his family but still wanted to answer all my questions to help me out. Steve has awesome customer service. I told him I wanted one but needed to check with my wife. My birthday is the end of this month and I ordered one this week. He made a follow up call after I orderd to ensure I had all the right fittings. I can't wait to get my pump and everyone says they wish they would have got theirs sooner. 

I say just contact Steve and get his. Good luck.


----------



## mainshipfred (Jan 12, 2018)

Got mine Monday and Steve walked me thru the options to make sure I had everything I needed prior to ordering. Only had a chance to try the head space eliminator. Pretty neat concept. Racking and bottling starts tomorrow, can't wait.


----------



## roboto65 (Feb 27, 2018)

Yep used the message part on his site I no sooner hit the send button and he called me back. I love my AIO has been a god send and the regulator valve he has sure made bottling beer much easier no rush once adjusted right it works great.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 28, 2018)

Nothing that uses/contains oil should ever be used.



Mr Gas said:


> Good evening,
> 
> Poured through the forums, lots of good meat here. Looking for opinions on what kind of vacuum pump to acquire for wine degassing for the best results, and return on investment.
> Rotary vane? 1 vs 2 stage?
> ...


----------



## niko13 (Feb 28, 2018)

ibglowin said:


> Nothing that uses/contains oil should ever be used.


can you bottle directly out of a barrel with the AIO pump setup. All the videos show pumping out of a carboy. I would imagine that you would have to drill some holes in a silicone plug for the racking cane and overflow feed.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 28, 2018)

I don't own an AIO so can't comment on it. It is not recommended to bottle out of a barrel as quite often you will have sediment, tartrate crystals lying on the bottom that would get stirred up at some point and end up in your entire batch of wine being bottled. Best practice would be to rack to a carboy making sure you leave the sediment behind or if you transfer any sediement you let it settle and then rack it off and then bottle.



niko13 said:


> can you bottle directly out of a barrel with the AIO pump setup. All the videos show pumping out of a carboy. I would imagine that you would have to drill some holes in a silicone plug for the racking cane and overflow feed.


----------



## mainshipfred (Feb 28, 2018)

niko13 said:


> can you bottle directly out of a barrel with the AIO pump setup. All the videos show pumping out of a carboy. I would imagine that you would have to drill some holes in a silicone plug for the racking cane and overflow feed.



I just prepped a bung this past weekend, not for bottling but for racking. Drilling the bung is a little tricky, you have to go at the right speed. It workeds just fine.


----------



## cmason1957 (Feb 28, 2018)

ibglowin said:


> I don't own an AIO so can't comment on it. It is not recommended to bottle out of a barrel as quite often you will have sediment, tartrate crystals lying on the bottom that would get stirred up at some point and end up in your entire batch of wine being bottled. Best practice would be to rack to a carboy making sure you leave the sediment behind or if you transfer any sediement you let it settle and then rack it off and then bottle.




I do own an AIO and that is the same recommendation for it, even if you are just bottling from a carboy.


----------



## mainshipfred (Feb 28, 2018)

I also own an AIO but was always troubled as to why an oil filled vaccuum pump was frowned upon. If the pump is creating a negative pressure in the holding vessel like the AIO does, how does the oil or fumes from the oil have any affect on the product being transferred?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 1, 2018)

mainshipfred said:


> I also own an AIO but was always troubled as to why an oil filled vaccuum pump was frowned upon. If the pump is creating a negative pressure in the holding vessel like the AIO does, how does the oil or fumes from the oil have any affect on the product being transferred?





They use oil and it is critical that the oil level always be maintained or the pump will burn out.. After continued use, oil fumes can be smelled and seen in the room ( a haze per say ) in the room. During use the oil from the unit escapes from the exhaust valve pooling on your “soaker rag” under the a/c vacuum pump.

Yes, I have used and experimented with the a/c vacuum pump for a long time. Through years of experimentation I invented the best vacuum pump for home wine makers on the market today. Our pumps are oil free!! No smell, quiet, only pulls up to 22 inches of vacuum, less chance of carboy mishaps, more controllable and lighter and easier to use


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 1, 2018)

vacuumpumpman said:


> They use oil and it is critical that the oil level always be maintained or the pump will burn out.. After continued use, oil fumes can be smelled and seen in the room ( a haze per say ) in the room. During use the oil from the unit escapes from the exhaust valve pooling on your “soaker rag” under the a/c vacuum pump.
> 
> Yes, I have used and experimented with the a/c vacuum pump for a long time. Through years of experimentation I invented the best vacuum pump for home wine makers on the market today. Our pumps are oil free!! No smell, quiet, only pulls up to 22 inches of vacuum, less chance of carboy mishaps, more controllable and lighter and easier to use



Got it, thanks. So even though it's way more involved, in theory if the pump was placed outdoors or sufficient ventilation was provided there would be no issue?


----------



## Johnd (Mar 1, 2018)

mainshipfred said:


> I also own an AIO but was always troubled as to why an oil filled vaccuum pump was frowned upon. If the pump is creating a negative pressure in the holding vessel like the AIO does, how does the oil or fumes from the oil have any affect on the product being transferred?



Steve is correct, the fumes do come out in the exhaust, simple prevention is to wrap the exhaust with a wet towel. I use an oiled vacuum pump in my wine room, with all of the wine I’ve made and bought, including some pretty rare, collectors wines, with no problems. It can absolutely be done. Vacuum pumps don’t implode healthy glass carboys, I’ve pulled vacuums on mine while empty, it just doesn’t happen....period.


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 1, 2018)

mainshipfred said:


> Got it, thanks. So even though it's way more involved, in theory if the pump was placed outdoors or sufficient ventilation was provided there would be no issue?



Steve and Mike are right. Oil-sealed vacuum pumps produce a miasma of oil vapors that have a particular and strong smell. A little goes a long way. Yes, if you insist, I imagine you could place the pump remotely and get away with it. However, this is like asking if you could do a table-saw job with a circular saw... in principle, perhaps, but it is just the wrong tool for the job.

One more thing you should be aware of (since you said "in theory"  ). In theory, it is possible for the oil to migrate upstream, up the inside walls of your tube. Why? Because the air and oil molecules don't "know" which way the pump is -- they just bounce around randomly. (The pump's job is remove molecules from one end, and thus make it more _likely_ that the molecules will bounce downstream.) Eventually, some of the oil can make its way upstream. I should add that this effect is not too pronounced until you get to low pressures, lower than you have reason to operate the pump, and it can be mitigated by using an oil trap and/or a long tube.


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 1, 2018)

sour_grapes said:


> Steve and Mike are right. Oil-sealed vacuum pumps produce a miasma of oil vapors that have a particular and strong smell. A little goes a long way. Yes, if you insist, I imagine you could place the pump remotely and get away with it. However, this is like asking if you could do a table-saw job with a circular saw... in principle, perhaps, but it is just the wrong tool for the job.
> 
> One more thing you should be aware of (since you said "in theory"  ). In theory, it is possible for the oil to migrate upstream, up the inside walls of your tube. Why? Because the air and oil molecules don't "know" which way the pump is -- they just bounce around randomly. (The pump's job is remove molecules from one end, and thus make it more _likely_ that the molecules will bounce downstream.) Eventually, some of the oil can make its way upstream. I should add that this effect is not too pronounced until you get to low pressures, lower than you have reason to operate the pump, and it can be mitigated by using an oil trap and/or a long tube.



I use the AIO but was just curious about the precautions. As far as the table saw goes, I have almost all the woodworking machines available and the table and miter saws are by far the 2 most used pieces of equipment. I could probably do away with everything else and not be too disappointed.


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 1, 2018)

mainshipfred said:


> I use the AIO but was just curious about the precautions. As far as the table saw goes, I have almost all the woodworking machines available and the table and miter saws are by far the 2 most used pieces of equipment. I could probably do away with everything else and not be too disappointed.



Ahh, yes, I figured you would have those tools. I try to make analogies that reflect my "target audience's" domain of expertise!


----------

